# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Почему у тебя нет друзей.

## Елена Неизвестно

Хочу немного рассказать о себе, простите за сумбур, так как пишу на эмоциях. Никому не собираюсь давить на жалость, просто интересно узнать, одна я такая здесь или нет. 
Всю свою сознательную жизнь я тянулась к людям больше, чем они ко мне. В школе у меня не было друзей от слова совсем.  Меня травили все, даже некоторые учителя, но я никогда не огрызалась. Травили за внешний вид (обноски), за неуспеваемость, за излишнюю мягкость и кротость.  Меня так воспитали "ни в коем случае не давать сдачи! Бог терпел и нам велел! Не обращай на них внимания, и они отстанут." Однако чем сильнее я старалась игнорировать тычки ручкой в спину, тем сильнее они становились. Я приходила домой в слезах, в истерике и говорила "мам, они меня бьют, снег суют за шиворот, что делать" и получала в ответ "хватит реветь, ничего страшного". Таким образом я доучилась до 9го класса, при всем этом я не стала злой, замкнутой, напротив, я изо всех сил тянулась к сверсникам, верила, что однажды они примут меня в свой круг. 
Потом я переехала в другой город и поступила. Со сверсниками у меня сразу не заладилось, так как я не знала, как себя с ними вести, не понимала, о чем они говорят. Напомню, что до этого  я всю жизнь провела в вакууме, и мой круг общения составляли лишь взрослые люди. Тогда то у меня и появилась первая подруга. Только это была какая-то странная дружба. Она обижалась на любой вздох, чих, взгляд, унижала меня, ревновала, и никогда не вникала в мои проблемы. Я прощала ей абсолютно все, первая бежала мириться, потому что дико боялась остаться одна, как в школе. Через год таких странных отношений впервые появился Друг, реально друг с большой буквы, спасибо ему за все. Мы понимали друг друга с полуслова, держались всегда вместе. Через год он свалил, так как у меня начались сильные психические проблемы, пришлось бросить учёбу.  Об этом расскажу в другой раз. 
Переезд в другой город. Новые люди, новые возможности. Напомню, что я на тот момент оставалась чистым наивным ребёнком с открытой душой. Всегда первая бежала на помощь. Изо всех сил старалась избегать конфликтов.  Я искренне верила, что настоящая дружба в мире есть, только вот мне почему-то не повезло. Напомню, что пост написан не с целью поныть, а с целью выяснить, почему так происходит! За эти года через меня прошло довольно большое количество людей, и ко всем я тянулась больше, чем они. Первая звала гулять, дарили подарки, бежала на помощь со всех ног. Вроде все начинается хорошо, потом месяц-два-три и все на спад, человек становится "слишком занят". Прошлой зимой мне такая политика резко надоела, почистила список "друзей", уехала в родное село. Про меня быстро все забыли. Сейчас у меня нет друзей, есть куча знакомых и парень, вроде все устраивает. У вас тоже так или я одна? 
P.S. Уважаемые мимокрокодилы, эксперты и психологи, консультирующие в скайпе, давайте обойдёмся без тычков в духе "самавиновата" и "так тебе и надо"

----------


## June

В школе и в институте видел парней, над которыми каждый подонок считал долгом поиздеваться. В институте это был самый маленький и щупленький студент, в школе жертву выбирали по каким-то другим признакам. Возможно потому, что в первом или втором классе к нам пришёл тренер, отобрал самых маленьких и взял к себе заниматься.

У меня самого друзья были, хотя и немного. Жертвой тоже бывал, потому что жертвой был лёгкой, безответной.




> Меня так воспитали "ни в коем случае не давать сдачи! Бог терпел и нам велел! Не обращай на них внимания, и они отстанут."


 Знакомо. Ещё помню “я – последняя буква в алфавите”.

----------


## worm

В школе нужно сразу бить, если обижают.
Меня этому правилу придурошные родители не научили, из-за этого меня в школе травили.
Если можно было бы вернуться в детство, я бы взял стул и бил бы им обидчиков по голове.

https://people.onliner.by/opinions/2.../30/mnenie-578 ("Психолог Андрей Метельский: пацан должен драться — и точка!")

----------


## Veronika

> пост написан не с целью поныть, а с целью выяснить, почему так происходит!пост написан не с целью поныть, а с целью выяснить, почему так происходит! 
>  Вроде все начинается хорошо, потом месяц-два-три и все на спад, человек становится "слишком занят".


 Так бывает со всеми, кто не развил эмпатию. Люди, как существа эгоистичные, отодвигаются тогда, когда не получают понимания и не получают в данных конкретных отношениях того, что им нужно. Если мы не успеваем отследить в режиме реального времени, что там с отличным от нас человеком происходит, его уход может выглядеть неожиданно.




> психологи, консультирующие в скайпе, давайте обойдёмся без тычков в духе "самавиновата" и "так тебе и надо"


 этого никогда не было с моей стороны, это ваши страхи)

----------


## Veronika

_Локус контроля — понятие в психологии, характеризующее свойство личности приписывать свои успехи или неудачи только внутренним, либо только внешним факторам. Введено социальным психологом Джулианом Роттером в 1954 году.

Склонность приписывать результаты деятельности внешним факторам называется внешним локусом контроля (экстернальностью).

Склонность приписывать результаты деятельности внутренним факторам называется «внутренний локус контроля» (интернальность). Внутренними факторами здесь являются свойства личности индивида: свои усилия, собственные положительные и отрицательные качества, наличие или отсутствие необходимых знаний, умений и навыков, и т. п.

«Локус контроля» называют также «локализацией контроля волевого усилия»[1].

Например, если ученик получил неудовлетворительную оценку, то, обладая внешней локализацией контроля, он возложит вину на внешние факторы (например, «к родителям пришли гости и отвлекали меня от выполнения домашнего задания», «задание было плохо написано на доске» и т. п.), а обладая внутренней — на внутренние (например, «я не успел должным образом подготовиться к предмету», «я так и не смог найти решение задачи», «этот предмет мне неинтересен» и т. п.).

Для определения локуса контроля используется опросник Роттера. Также о нём можно узнать из методики Розенцвейга._

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

Ты такая предсказуемая....

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

И тут все внезапно прояснилось, я то думала, что это воспитание неправильное и одноклассники быдло, а оказывается, я сама виновата, локус контроля неправильный! Ну охурметь теперь.

----------


## Veronika

> Ты такая предсказуемая....


 Вы тоже)

----------


## Veronika

> И тут все внезапно прояснилось, я то думала, что это воспитание неправильное и одноклассники быдло, а оказывается, я сама виновата, локус контроля неправильный! Ну охурметь теперь.


 Если одноклассники - быдло, чтобы не страдать, придется научиться с ними взаимодействовать.
Со всем остальным точно также.

Мы не виноваты, что они быдло, если не мы их воспитали. Но мы виноваты, если не делаем попыток решать проблему, от которой страдаем. Ибо, мы страдаем, нам и решать. Тем более, если они быдло, они по определению не изменятся и ничем вам не помогут.

Ваше воспитание - это ваши исходные условия. А коррекция его погрешностей - территория ответственности взрослого человека. Ваша психика, вы ее хозяйка.

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> Если одноклассники - быдло, чтобы не страдать, придется научиться с ними взаимодействовать.
> Со всем остальным точно также.
> 
> Мы не виноваты, что они быдло, если не мы их воспитали. Но мы виноваты, если не делаем попыток решать проблему, от которой страдаем. Ибо, мы страдаем, нам и решать. Тем более, если они быдло, они по определению не изменятся и ничем вам не помогут.
> 
> Ваше воспитание - это ваши исходные условия. А коррекция его погрешностей - территория ответственности взрослого человека. Ваша психика, вы ее хозяйка.


 Милая, давай мы оба останемся при своём мнении. Не бери на себя больше, чем сможешь сделать. Чем выше ты задираешь носик, тем сложнее смотреть под ноги, а там и оступиться легко :-)

----------


## Veronika

> Милая


 в данном случае - вопиющая фамильярность) А сделать я могу много чего, если постараюсь.

Буду очень внимательна  :Smile:

----------


## Nord

Допустим, всё в точности именно так, как вы говорите, Елена.

Что это вам дает? Какова цель вашего сообщения - вы понимаете?

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> Допустим, всё в точности именно так, как вы говорите, Елена.
> 
> Что это вам дает? Какова цель вашего сообщения - вы понимаете?


 Читайте внимательнее.

----------


## Nord

> Читайте внимательнее.


 Я прочел внимательно. И у вас уже сформировано мнение на ваш вопрос:




> Напомню, что пост написан не с целью поныть, а с целью выяснить, почему так происходит!


 Вот оно:




> И тут все внезапно прояснилось, я то думала, что это воспитание неправильное и одноклассники быдло


 А на иную точку зрения ваша реакция:




> а оказывается, я сама виновата, локус контроля неправильный! Ну охурметь теперь.


 То есть это типичная ситуация, когда человек, спрашивая о чем-то, спрашивает вовсе не с целью разобраться, как он декларирует, а с целью найти поддержку своей уже сформированной точки зрения.

Проблема в том, что эта поддержка проблемы не решит - даже если "всё в точности именно так, как вы говорите, Елена" - что это меняет? Вы хотите услышать: О, да, мир такой дерьмовый, ты так неправильно воспитана, вокруг сплошное быдло - убей себя! Этого вы хотите?

Поэтому в таких ситуациях либо приходится реально разбираться и искать реальные способы изменения ситуации, либо медленно, но верно продолжать тонуть под "поддержку" ваших невзгод.

Так как я никакой не психолог, то я тоже неправильно поступаю в данном случае. Я вам всего лишь говорю о перспективах, в то время как хороший психолог постарался бы установить с вами контакт, и с помощью манипуляций и, если говорить прямо - лжи, стал бы потихоньку вытаскивать из лабиринтов вашей психики - напролом это мало кому удается. Это, кстати, ответ на вопрос - почему не помогают психологи. Потому что понимать проблему - еще не значит уметь её разрешить; хреновые психологи - но не потому, что не знают, а потому, что не умеют применить знание. Но вы можете сделать это совместно - коли есть на то желание, в конечном счете - это ваша проблема, а не психолога, и вы - первое заинтересованное лицо. И для этого совместного успеха вам потребуется прислушиваться и обдумывать то, что вам излагают, а после - и применять.

----------


## Veronika

> хороший психолог постарался бы установить с вами контакт


 если бы пожелал ею заниматься)




> и с помощью манипуляций и, если говорить прямо - лжи,


 это неэффективно.

----------


## Nord

> это неэффективно.


 Неэффективно рассуждать об эффективности без приведения и анализа конкретных результатов.

----------


## Veronika

> Неэффективно рассуждать об эффективности без приведения и анализа конкретных результатов.


 Надеюсь, вы догадываетесь, что я этого не сделаю. Так как не имею ни малейшего интереса к этому)

----------


## Nord

> Надеюсь, вы догадываетесь, что я этого не сделаю. Так как не имею ни малейшего интереса к этому)


 Что и прекрасно. Ибо тема эта - о ситуации Елены, а не о ваших представлениях об эффективности.

----------


## Veronika

> Что и прекрасно. Ибо тема эта - о ситуации Елены, а не о ваших представлениях об эффективности.


 Что-то задевает вас? какая-то небезупречность?  :Wink:

----------


## Nord

> Что-то задевает вас? какая-то небезупречность?


 Если вам нужно чье-то мнение по этому поводу - будет, пожалуй, правильнее обсудить эту "проблему" в отдельной теме.

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

Потому что я с ней не согласна, а что, Вероника - истина в последней инстанции, что все должны считать её мнение за эталон? 
"Хороший психолог попытался установить с вами контакт "
А тут нет хороших психологов. Если бы мне надо было, я б к нему пошла, но я сюда пишу с целью получения сочувствия! Да! Какой кошмар - сочувствия! Фуфуфу такой быть! Можешь закидывать меня помидорами, смело

----------


## Nord

> Потому что я с ней не согласна, а что, Вероника - истина в последней инстанции, что все должны считать её мнение за эталон? 
> "Хороший психолог попытался установить с вами контакт "
> А тут нет хороших психологов. Если бы мне надо было, я б к нему пошла, но я сюда пишу с целью получения сочувствия! Да! Какой кошмар - сочувствия! Фуфуфу такой быть! Можешь закидывать меня помидорами, смело


 Сочувствие - это как свет фонаря в одном анекдоте: когда мужик какой-то копошится возле фонаря, а прохожий его и спрашивает - ты чего? На что ему мужик отвечает: да я кошелек вон там в подворотне потерял - ищу вот... На что ему прохожий и говорит: так чего здесь-то ищешь, если потерял не здесь, а в подворотне. А мужик отвечает: дак тут светлее!

И вот сам по себе свет фонаря - сочувствие - это вовсе и не плохо, но... в данной ситуации - бесполезно.

И Вероника - это вовсе не истина в последней инстанции, но рациональное зерно в её "прохожем" замечании тоже есть.

Вообще - заметь, я вовсе не стремлюсь ни к каким оценкам тебя, но ты выводишь ситуацию в эмоциональное поле - что, вероятно, у тебя привычный способ реакции на проблему. Всё это мог бы сказать и психолог - только осторожнее и тактичнее. Но я - не психолог. А проблемы, Елена, эмоциями не решатся, можно только окуклиться в этих разрушительных эмоциональных реакциях и превратить свою жизнь в бесконечное страдание, выход из которого и будет видеться только в прекращении собственно жизни.

И совершенно неважно - кто или что в этом "виновато". Важно другое - как это исправить.

----------


## Veronika

> я сюда пишу с целью получения сочувствия! Да!


 Да, очень важно понимать, чего ты хочешь  :Smile:  в этом и состоит одна из типичных целей психотерапии.




> Какой кошмар - сочувствия! Фуфуфу такой быть! Можешь закидывать меня помидорами, смело


 А что, я лично вас в этом упрекала когда-нибудь? Вас в этом родители упрекали, скорее всего, от того вы и дергаетесь.




> Потому что я с ней не согласна,


 А в чем не согласны?




> что все должны считать её мнение за эталон?


 было бы неплохо, для начала, отличать, где мое мнение, а где объективные факты. Для этого, высказывая свое личное мнение я, подчеркиваю это. Вы эти моменты благополучно пропускаете, поскольку вам лично подобная щепетильность не свойственна, и у других, соответственно, вы подобных качеств не заподозрите. Сквозь призму стихийности своей)

----------


## Aare

Наверное Вероника не понимает, что это такое, когда ты попадаешь в класс малолетних дегенератов, а учителям и родителям плевать. Наверное ей повезло, и у неё был класс с нормальными детьми. Мне тоже повезло, я училась в гимназии среди детей военных, местных чиновников и предпринимателей. Моральных уродов и дебилов там было мало и они были не пользовались авторитетом.
Но каких уродов я насмотрелась в дестсве в неблагополучных классах. Я даже не знаю, что делать, если ты оказываешься в такой ситуации, а учителям и родителям плевать. Наверное совет про сразу бить стулом вполне разумен в такой ситуации. Но на самом деле, очень хорошо бы бить стулом таких учителей и родителей. Но к сожалению, для ребёнка это невыполнимо.

Я бы только хотела задать Елене вопрос. А зачем ты тянешься ко всяким козлам и к тем, кому до тебя нет дела?

Что делать теперь, когда уже взрослая и вся эта дрянт позади? Кстати очень даже можешь и Веронику послушать, может помочь)

----------


## Veronika

> Наверное Вероника не понимает, что это такое, когда ты попадаешь в класс малолетних дегенератов, а учителям и родителям плевать.


 А какой признак понимания, интересно?
Излияние сочувствия на человека, который тебе хамит? Так это другое  :Smile:

----------


## Aare

> А какой признак понимания, интересно?
> Излияние сочувствия на человека, который тебе хамит? Так это другое


 Елена описывает ситуацию, когда над человеком, ребёнком, издеваются в замкнутом коллективе, а остальные люди, являющиеся для него авторитетом, делают вид, что всё нормально. Какой тут локус контроля ещё и "измени отношение к окружающим"? Там дети алкоголиков, они даже двух слов связать не могут и понимают только через п'здюли. И то плохо понимают.
А вот когда взрослая, то да, никто снег снег за шиворот не запихивает и гвозди на стул не подкладывает. Теперь уже просто грех свои неудачи списывать на других, надо над собой работать.

----------


## Veronika

> Елена описывает ситуацию, когда над человеком, ребёнком, издеваются в замкнутом коллективе, а остальные люди, являющиеся для него авторитетом, делают вид, что всё нормально. Какой тут локус контроля ещё и "измени отношение к окружающим"? Там дети алкоголиков, они даже двух слов связать не могут и понимают только через п'здюли. И то плохо понимают.


 Внимание, логика очень важна)
в первом посте есть вопрос: "почему так происходит? Почему люди уходят?" Я отвечаю на него.
Там нет вопроса, "почему взрослые не замечают?" или "что делать, когда тебя в школе обижают?".

я бы и на этот вопрос не отвечала, если бы меня в тексте не помянули. Очень уж все просто.
Ты же постоянно все валишь в кучу.

----------


## Aare

> Внимание, логика очень важна)
> в первом посте есть вопрос: "почему так происходит? Почему люди уходят?" Я отвечаю на него.
> Там нет вопроса, "почему взрослые не замечают?" или "что делать, когда тебя в школе обижают?".
> 
> я бы и на этот вопрос не отвечала, если бы меня в тексте не помянули. Очень уж все просто.
> Ты же постоянно все валишь в кучу.


 Я не хочу с тобой спорить, надоела. О логике вспомни когда будешь очередного мракобеса изучать. А в этой теме Елена прямо попросила тебя не писать то, что ты написала. Логика аж из ушей лезет.

----------


## Veronika

> Логика аж из ушей лезет.


 Елена мой начальник? То, что она написала, меня к чему-то обязывает?)

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

[/I]


> Я бы только хотела задать Елене вопрос. А зачем ты тянешься ко всяким козлам и к тем, кому до тебя нет дела?


 Хотела бы я знать 

Спасибо, хоть один адекват в треде

----------


## Aare

> Елена мой начальник? То, что она написала, меня к чему-то обязывает?)


 Нет. А то, что тебе всё равно на чьи-то чувства и просьбы - это чувство собственной исключительности или просто мелочная язвительность?

----------


## Veronika

> Нет. А то, что тебе всё равно на чьи-то чувства и просьбы - это чувство собственной исключительности или просто мелочная язвительность?


 Возможно мимо твоего внимания прошел тот факт, что Елена последние месяцы периодически ведет себя агрессивно по отношению ко мне.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Елена последние месяцы периодически ведет себя агрессивно по отношению ко мне.


 Тем более повод не писать вам в её теме.

----------


## Veronika

> Тем более повод не писать вам в её теме.


 Для меня - нет. Это повод вести себя так, как я считаю оптимальным.
В отличие от некоторых я не любитель замалчивать конфликты.

----------


## Aare

> Возможно мимо твоего внимания прошел тот факт, что Елена последние месяцы периодически ведет себя агрессивно по отношению ко мне.


 То есть это была такая маленькая месть? Грусть какая.

----------


## Veronika

> То есть это была такая маленькая месть? Грусть какая.


 Есть еще версии?)

----------


## Veronika

Aare,
конечно, было бы выгоднее доказать, что со мной что-то не так. особенно с мракобесием. Потому что спокойнее.
А так, если вдруг окажется, что карма существует, то получится, что кое-кто в этой жизни наделал глупостей по полной программе) И это вызывало бы дискомфорт в такой степени, что уже не получилось бы отсиживаться.
 :Smile:

----------


## Aare

Карма то может и существует) Но это:
1. Не значит, что ты не постишь мракобесов))
2. Не значит, что из-за этого меня или кого-либо ещё ждёт непременно что-то плохое в будущем, а тебя хорошее)
А доказываю я про мракобесов не потому, что так спокойнее, а потому что мракобесие надоело.

----------


## Veronika

:Embarrassment:

----------


## June

> Вы хотите услышать: О, да, мир такой дерьмовый, ты так неправильно воспитана


 Если человек понял, что некоторые модели поведения, заложенные в него в детстве, контрпродуктивны и разрушительны, он ведь может (повторю: может) захотеть эти модели поведения заменить на более продуктивные и менее разрушительные. Если же он не понял, что в нём не так, что он будет менять?

----------


## worm

Мне есть что написать в этой теме. Но нужно писать много букв, а времени нет. Буду писать частями, каждый день по чуть-чуть.

У меня была похожая проблема. Отчасти дело было во мне, отчасти в других людях, не повезло с окружением.

У делал много ошибок:
1) Много ныл. Люди не любят слышать нытьё. "Нет смысла рассказывать людям о проблемах, у них своих проблем достаточно" (c) не моё
2) Не умел слушать. Важно как можно меньше говорить и больше слушать.
3) Игнорировал ритуальные глупости. Не поздравлял людей с днём рождения, с новым годом и так далее. Это всё глупости, я сам праздники не отмечаю, но социальный контракт лучше соблюдать.
4) Долгое время не встречался со знакомыми, и эти люди перестали быть мне друзьями, стали меня игнорировать. А со знакомыми стоило встречаться, хотя бы раз в пол года.

Я начитал читать эту книжку. Прочитал всего 70 страниц, но эта книга мне сильно помогла. Советую прочитать эту книгу, если есть проблемы с общением и мало друзей.

https://vk.com/doc333567025_437703743

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> У меня вообще никого нет уже много лет. Я один.


 От хорошей жизни сюда не попадают

----------


## mertvec

Ты не одна. У меня девушка есть и, грубо говоря, всё. Со школы есть один приятель, но мы не виделись давно уже, - занятой он. Знакомых вот нетути совсем правда. С "другими" не поговорить. 

Поршиво, когда в столь диком [перенаселённом] времени родители внушают ребёнку мысли о ненасилии.

----------


## RustyChain

Вообще о том, как находят друзей - это загадка для нас. У нас этого было настолько мало, что небыло никогда и как это делается, мы не поняли. Вернее, как делают это други мы не поняли, а как это делать нам - мы ещё не знаем. Существует вероятность, что и не узнаем. С другой стороны есть другая вероятность. А ещё есть печенюшки, клопиксол и триттико.

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> Вообще о том, как находят друзей - это загадка для нас. У нас этого было настолько мало, что не было никогда и как это делается, мы не поняли. Вернее, как делают это другие мы не поняли, а как это делать нам - мы ещё не знаем. Существует вероятность, что и не узнаем. С другой стороны есть другая вероятность. А ещё есть печенюшки, клопиксол и триттико.


 Мне тоже всегда было интересно, в какой момент чей то знакомый переходит в разряд друзей, и по какому признаку они их себе выбирают? 

Иногда так хочется друзей, но где их взять... Боюсь уже лишний раз идти на контакт.

 Клопиксол и триттико - что-то из аптечной темы?

----------


## mertvec

> Мне тоже всегда было интересно, в какой момент чей то знакомый переходит в разряд друзей, и по какому признаку они их себе выбирают? 
> 
> Иногда так хочется друзей, но где их взять... Боюсь уже лишний раз идти на контакт.
> 
>  Клопиксол и триттико - что-то из аптечной темы?


 Мне кажется, что они особо не запариваются над признаками, по которым выбирают. Они просто общаются (навык сей нарабатывать надо с пелёнок) и если общение приносит обоюдное удовольствие, то ВВСЁ происходит. Имею в виду, что тут не надо думать, анализировать. Ну, это в почти идеальном варианте. По факту-то... думаю, что в большинстве случаев это всё же бегство от себя, от одиночества. 

А каких друзей тебе хочется? Что вы делали бы вместе? Важно же, чтобы общие интересы (или диагнозы... гы-гы) были, дабы было о чём поговорить, или что поделать.

Клопиксол и триттико, это нейролептик и антидепрессант соответственно. Эти двое настолько круто улучшили моё состояние, что у меня чуть ли не психологическая зависимость от них.

ЗЫ: mertvec и RustyChain - это мои оба два. Не пужайся.

----------


## 21h

Друзья закончились после школы. В ней меня активно травили, но все же я чувствовал себя отлично, гулял с приятелями, много общался по аське и занимался системным программированием.
Через несколько лет я стал терять интерес к людям и погружался в книги и аниме. Но все же у меня тогда появился один приятель с похожими интересами, мы каждый день общались на отвлеченные и конкретные темы, а через несколько лет стали жить в разных городах, и у меня быстро пропал интерес к общению. Тогда я понял, что нам не хватало общих проблем, целей и событий. Поэтому, наверное, я не умею долго общаться по интернету с одним человеком и испытываю сильный дискомфорт от невозможности выражать эмоции и воспринимать эмоции других.
Теперь у меня вечно нет сил на социальную активность, пропадает мотивация и начинается долгая депрессия, от которой временно помогает эглонил и сонапакс по назначению. Мне довольно комфортно в этом состоянии, но я уверен, что долго так не протяну. А что-то менять мешает подавленность и тревога. На меня обращают внимание, но я не могу в инициативу.

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> А каких друзей тебе хочется? Что вы делали бы вместе? Важно же, чтобы общие интересы (или диагнозы... гы-гы) были, дабы было о чём поговорить, или что поделать.
> 
> Клопиксол и триттико, это нейролептик и антидепрессант соответственно. Эти двое настолько круто улучшили моё состояние, что у меня чуть ли не психологическая зависимость от них.


 Я полагаю , придумали бы, чем заняться) 

Можешь подробнее рассказать про антидепры? Какие побочные эффекты? Какое действие?

----------


## mertvec

> Я полагаю , придумали бы, чем заняться) 
> 
> Можешь подробнее рассказать про антидепры? Какие побочные эффекты? Какое действие?


 Протестую, ваша честь! Как ты найдешь друзей, если не знаешь чем вы будете заниматься? То-есть вокруг тебя есть люди, которые увлекаются чем-то, но ты не знаешь чем. А можешь узнать, может вон те двое увлекаются уже сейчас тем, что могло бы быть интересно тебе, но ты не знаешь, что тебе это интересно. ... Короче общий интерес, "хобби" (танцы, велопрогулки, путешествия, живопись, музыка, посиделки у костра, ... и конечно же моё любимое - общией психические расстройства) являются фундаментом для развития дружеских отношений. Иначе какой интерес?

Клопиксол позволяет лишь изредка запускать ту цепочку мыслей, которая повергает меня в бездонное отчаяние - "Я хуже остальных", "Я не заслужил...", "Я тупой урод", "Для меня здесь счастья нет", "Мне не дали, не создали условий, чтобы научиться в детстве жизненно необходимым вещам. Я хуже ребёнка", ... . И так далее, и так далее, и так далее. Один минус - при приёме 2мг за раз накатывает сонливость, но я вообще не высыпаюсь, так что побочек от него скорее всего нет вовсе.
Триттико сильно облегчает общение с другими людьми. И этим всё сказано. Побочек не обнаружено.

Вообще побочки - жутко индивидуальная вещь. Производитель лепит в бумажку всё, что случилось с испытательной группой, на которой тестировали препарат. Но никто не выясняет из-за чего у Наблюдаемого не встал член вчера вечером - из-за препарата или настроения просто небыло. И ещё - никогда нельзя читать список побочек. Тогда вы точно себе что-то из перечисленного внушите. Касаемо меня. повторюсь, - кроме вполне обоснованой образом жизни сонливости НИКАКИХ побочек не наблюдаю вообще.

----------


## теремок

> Мне есть что написать в этой теме. Но нужно писать много букв, а времени нет. Буду писать частями, каждый день по чуть-чуть.
> 
> У меня была похожая проблема. Отчасти дело было во мне, отчасти в других людях, не повезло с окружением.
> 
> У делал много ошибок:
> 1) Много ныл. Люди не любят слышать нытьё. "Нет смысла рассказывать людям о проблемах, у них своих проблем достаточно" (c) не моё
> 2) Не умел слушать. Важно как можно меньше говорить и больше слушать.
> 3) Игнорировал ритуальные глупости. Не поздравлял людей с днём рождения, с новым годом и так далее. Это всё глупости, я сам праздники не отмечаю, но социальный контракт лучше соблюдать.
> 4) Долгое время не встречался со знакомыми, и эти люди перестали быть мне друзьями, стали меня игнорировать. А со знакомыми стоило встречаться, хотя бы раз в пол года.
> ...


 Привет,червячок.
Это видимо самая тупая книга,которую только можно написать.Это книга для тех,кто предпочитает жить в иллюзорности.По этой книге заводятся не друзья,а игрушки.И таких игрушек можно завести хоть сто штук,даже не читая эту книгу.
КОМУ НУЖНЫ ИМЕННО ТАКИЕ ИГРУШКИ?Детям,которые боятся правды.

----------


## worm

> Привет,червячок.
> Это видимо самая тупая книга,которую только можно написать.Это книга для тех,кто предпочитает жить в иллюзорности.По этой книге заводятся не друзья,а игрушки.И таких игрушек можно завести хоть сто штук,даже не читая эту книгу.
> КОМУ НУЖНЫ ИМЕННО ТАКИЕ ИГРУШКИ?Детям,которые боятся правды.


 Я плохо понимаю твой поток сознания. Я фильтрую свой круг общения и разговариваю только с умными людьми. Стараюсь разговаривать с начитанными, образованными технарями.

Кстати я нашёл несколих друзей в фейсбуке и на форумах. У фейсбука марсианский интерфейс, но там сидит много умных людей. Я пишу много постов об электронике и программировании. Подписываюсь в фейсбуке на других людей, чьи посты мне интересны. На меня тоже подписываются. С некоторыми интернет-знакомыми встречаюсь IRL (в реальной жизни).

Большинство самоубийц - социальные инвалиды. Постишь линк на полезную книгу, которая может помочь людям решить свою проблему, в ответ получаешь слабо понятный поток сознания.

Самоубийцы меня в последнее время всё больше и больше расстраивают. Начал сомневаться, что дислексикам, отрицающим книги, можно как-то помочь.

----------


## теремок

А начитанные,образованные технари откуда знания брали?  ;-)
Люди Разные Важны,Люди Разные Нужны.

ИСТИННАЯ КНИГА-ЭТО ИМЕННО ТА,КОТОРУЮ ТЫ ПИШЕШЬ САМ,отделяя себя от внешнего информационного мира,но не уходя из него.Ибо ты есть не только внешний.Ибо ты есть не только внутренний.Ибо ты есть-Дальше,Больше и Глубже.В каждом человеке есть все книги сразу.

----------


## теремок

Читайте,Люди,Читайте...Вам Будут Писать,А Вы Читайте. ;-)

----------


## теремок

Как Хорошо Уметь Читать...

----------


## microbe

У меня есть друзья, просто у них сейчас своя жизнь. До 30-лет ещё бухали вместе на природе, а сейчас живут своей семьёй с детьми и т.д.

----------


## теремок

Люди на земле до сих пор даже не понимают,кто есть друг  :-(

----------


## microbe

> Люди на земле до сих пор даже не понимают,кто есть друг  :-(


 По сути мне друзья не нужны, ибо мне хватает девушек.

----------

